# Ça vous horripile ...



## itako (27 Mai 2010)

*En photo on a tous une bête noir ou même plusieurs, concrètement qu'est ce que vous ne pouvez pas supporter ?
*
ex: les faux pola, la clarté poussée à fond, le N&B avec un élément coloré, les photos d'enfants ... 

_Juste comme ça, pour me faire une idée ! à force d'en voir râler sur les topics photo. _


Hophophop !


----------



## JPTK (27 Mai 2010)

euh le machin là qui permet de compiler plusieurs photos sur-ex ou sous-ex pour en donner une finale assez surréaliste, j'ai le nom sur le bout de langue... je dis pas que ça peut  pas être intéressant, mais souvent ça fait un peu tunning avant tout. :rateau:

Vleroy ?


----------



## itako (27 Mai 2010)

aha ! le HDR et autre tone mapping ! c'est vrai que celui la !


----------



## JPTK (27 Mai 2010)

Voilà le HDR, souvent je regarde ça et je me dis que ça été fait par un fan de EMO rock à tendance gothique et puis nan... oui ça me laisse un peu de marbre j'avoue.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h24 ----------

Les photos trop studios aussi, genre la redoute, comme peut le faire "..........." même s'ils en fait souvent de très belles, j'avoue que j'ai du mal. 

Il sent pas bon ce fil ça sent le règlement de compte 

Ah ouai si je déteste les photos graves pourries où la personne a pas compris que le sujet c'était "vos plus belles photos", y a des trucs totalement surréalistes des fois, mais nan je ne déteste rien j'avoue, au pire ça me fait sourire et si c'est vraiment c'est à chier, je le fais savoir "gentiment" par CDB... vert 

Les querelles sur le sujet me font régulièrement doucement sourire, perso je poste très très peu, et quand je le fais j'ai de bons retours, du coup je me dis que je respecte le sujet.


----------



## itako (27 Mai 2010)

Les mecs qui font des photos de plantes en moyen format avec un énorme bokeh derrière, le tout en quantité astro*m*onique !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2010)

itako a dit:


> *En photo on a tous une bête noir ou même plusieurs, concrètement qu'est ce que vous ne pouvez pas supporter ?
> *
> ex: les faux pola, la clarté poussée à fond, le N&B avec un élément coloré, les photos d'enfants ...
> 
> ...



Ce qui m'horripile ce sont les mauvaises utilisations de techniques qui, en soi, ne sont finalement ni bonnes ni mauvaises.
Il n'y a pas de technique mauvaise (attention j'ai pas dit "mauvaise technique"), mais que de mauvaises utilisations. Or la plupart du temps il n'y a que de mauvaises utilisations.
Un jour quelqu'un fera un truc génial avec du faux pola, avec de la surex poussée, avec du HDR (si ce n'est déjà fait d'ailleurs). Question de talent et de travail.

Quand à la notion de "bon" sujet, "original" etc. versus des sujets rabâchés, ringards ou "mauvais" (animaux, enfants, plantes...) je n'y ai jamais cru un instant en photographie. Tout peut être sujet en photographie. Ce qui compte c'est comment on le photographie.

Et tout le reste n'est que littérature (et probablement singulier manque de curiosité).


----------



## yvos (28 Mai 2010)

_Sujet à l'avenir incertain si vous répondez à la question "qui vous horripile"_


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Ce qui m'horripile ce sont les mauvaises utilisations de techniques qui, en soi, ne sont finalement ni bonnes ni mauvaises.
> Il n'y a pas de technique mauvaise (attention j'ai pas dit "mauvaise technique"), mais que de mauvaises utilisations. Or la plupart du temps il n'y a que de mauvaises utilisations.
> Un jour quelqu'un fera un truc génial avec du faux pola, avec de la surex poussée, avec du HDR (si ce n'est déjà fait d'ailleurs). Question de talent et de travail.
> 
> ...


 
Ouais, pas mal.

En fait, rien ne m'horripile particulièrement en photo - par contre, dans ce que montrent au monde ceux qui prennent des photos, là...

En vrac :

Ne jamais se renouveller et traiter TOUTES ses photos sur le même mode ou photographier TOUJOURS la même chose.
Confondre un beau sujet avec une belle photo (ce n'est pas parce que le paysage est splendide et qu'on a du matos à 3.000 euros que la photo sera _forcément_ magnifique...)
Surinvestir ses photos d'affect (tous les mômes ont des mimiques incroyables et photogéniques dans l'oeil de leurs parents... Tous les lieux sont splendides dans l'oeil de ceux qui y ont passé de bons moments... etc.)
Cacher le flou, le penché, l'angle improbable, la saleté sur l'objectif, j'en passe et des meilleurs sous le tapis du _sens artistique_ et de _l'avant-gardisme_ ou de _l'expérimentation._


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2010)

Moi ce qui m'horripile c'est les photos de mecs comme Micheal Kenna
Mais vous l'aurez compris, il s'agit d'une horripilation au sens étymologique et physiologique du mot.


----------



## JPTK (28 Mai 2010)

Ah oui j'oubliais, moi ce qui m'horripile c'est les mecs qui gagnent des millions et des millions et qui vous le montrent régulièrement à travers les photos de leurs voyages ou alors le super environnement dans lequel ils vivent, alors ça oui franchement


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2010)

FEUKIOU


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2010)

- Les photos d'enfants
- Ceux qui ne font que du N&B


----------



## yvos (28 Mai 2010)

Si vous ne restez pas sages et focalisés sur la photo, ce sujet sera soit transferé au bar (Grug le réclame  ) soit fermé.


----------



## tatouille (29 Mai 2010)

moi ce qui horripile  ... en photo c'est jpmiss  et plus generalement le photographe ou peu importe l'Artiste Corse, non mais serieusement ces gens sont des sauvages. (Hey les Suisses c'est pas la peine de faire les fieres), remarque on pourrait changer le titre du sujet: Je suis socialiste mais je vote Sarko.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Mai 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Si vous ne restez pas sages et focalisés sur la photo, ce sujet sera soit transferé au bar (Grug le réclame  ) soit fermé.


*

JE SUPPORTE PAS LE TOFS DE CUL OÙ LA PACHOLE EST FLOUE!!!*


  







Qu'on se le dise à la cave®... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h31 ----------




tatouille a dit:


> ... peu importe l'Artiste Corse...



Ouatezeufeuque ?!!?


----------



## gKatarn (29 Mai 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Qu'on se le dise à la cave®...



Oui, mais tu sais bien qu'à la cave, on fait plutôt dans le genre "appeau à Bobby"  :love:


----------



## tirhum (30 Mai 2010)

yvos a dit:


> _Sujet à l'avenir incertain si vous répondez à la question "qui vous horripile"_





yvos a dit:


> Si vous ne restez pas sages et focalisés sur la photo, ce sujet sera soit transferé au bar (Grug le réclame  ) soit fermé.


Moi, j'aime pas les photos qui penchent... :style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mai 2010)

J'ai bien repéré un truc ou deux qui m'horripilent dans ce sujet...


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mai 2010)

Ah ben tiens, moi ya un truc qui me gave, c'est la 3D au cinoche.


----------



## tatouille (31 Mai 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *
> 
> JE SUPPORTE PAS LE TOFS DE CUL OÙ LA PACHOLE EST FLOUE!!!*
> 
> ...



ho c'est juste le pastaga apres une nuit de charette, juste des conneries pour illustrer un sujet sans queue ni tete, quoi que maintenant je ne suis plus sur, y' aurait-il un debut, bout de queue


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2010)

Ce qui m'horripile le plus en photo, c'est le spectateur.


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Mai 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah ben tiens, moi ya un truc qui me gave, c'est la 3D au cinoche.



Et dire que certains supports d'appeaux à Bobby sont maintenant en 3D... Voilà qui est fâcheux.


----------



## magicmimi (13 Juin 2010)

Bande d'ignare ... ;-)

Je vais vous dire moi, la pire des photos... et tout le monde en a au moins une chez ses parents :

C'est celle des enfants sur la plage avec de l'eau jusqu'au nombril avec un photographe qui lui est resté les pieds au sec et ou les enfants sont suffisamment loin pour qu'on les reconnaissent à peine !!! 

Je parle ici des photos assez anciennes avant le numérique qui permet de zoomer !!!

jm


----------



## vieukh (24 Juin 2010)

"Je vais vous dire moi, la pire des photos... et tout le monde en a au  moins une chez ses parents" (citation)

la mienne : tous les enfants font la grimace parce qu'ils ont le soleil dans les yeux pendant que leur père n'en finit pas de faire la mise au point.

suggestion :
faites une mauvaise photo d'une jolie fille, et une bonne photo d'un objet sans intérêt
(genre: pavé, kilo de sucre, bidet, ou n'importe quoi d'autre)

devinez laquelle aura du succès !


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juin 2010)

"Une mauvaise photo qui rappelle vos traits vaut mieux qu&#8217;un beau  paysage qui ne vous ressemble pas"

Pierre Dac


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juin 2010)

... Pour certains parpaings qui s'étalent un peu trop dans PVPBP... 







  

Moi je me suis bien bidonné, en tout cas ... :style:


----------



## tatouille (24 Juin 2010)

moi c'est la connerie "photographiée": image ephemere  du Moi postée sur un forum, que je ne peux pas voir en peinture


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juin 2010)

itako a dit:


> *En photo on a tous une bête noire*



Ma popularité est grandissante, il est vrai.


----------



## itako (24 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> blabla
> 
> bla



m'a l'air chouette ce bordel !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h43 ----------




TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ma popularité est grandissante, il est vrai.



c'est d'une facilité 

Comme une photo en pleine rue prise avec un lomo !


----------



## vieukh (25 Juin 2010)

finalement, pour moi, le pire ce sont les albums de famille.
ou encore :
ma tronche de c&#8230; devant la tour eiffel, le grand canyon, st-pierre de rome, nd de la garde, big ben, la place st-marc &#8230;
etc, etc, etc&#8230;
vraiment dur !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)

Ce qui m'horripile le plus , dans mes photos, ....... les miennes bien sur.


----------



## vieukh (26 Juin 2010)

j'oubliais; les photo de moi; bien sur !
(ce n'est pas pour rien que je me cache derrière mon nikon)


----------

